# High School Research Paper: HISTORY AND DEVELOPMENT OF THE BOW AND ARROW



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

THE HISTORY AND DEVELOPMENT OF THE BOW AND ARROW



While today archery is considered as a recreation rather than as a tool to live, archery has played a large role in times of war and peace all throughout history, and recent evidence, such as the discovery of the remains of Otzi, the 5,300 year old archer, has proved the value of the bow and arrow. My passion for archery has not only drawn me to dozens of large national tournaments around the nation, but has also inspired me to research the history and development of the subject. When archery first started, it was quite different than what it is today; there have been significant developmental changes, especially in the area of equipment. “The oldest arrow heads were discovered in Africa and were dated to be from before 25,000 BC. Scientists have theorized that the bow was created as an off-shoot of the spear-thrower” (Brisse). Throughout the ages, there have been several countries which have been recognized as having prominent archers. The English bowman is one of them. “Archers were paid more than regular infantry especially if it from certain areas known for their archery skills however they had no ransom value” (Stables). Otzi was, and still is, a historical figure which creates a spark in many archers’ minds. The thought of such a man that lived and died for the bow and arrow, interests many archers because of similarities and differences which are displayed in his remains, and tells present day archers a story of how he lived. His story shows us more history than many other discoveries of evidence than ever before. The bow and arrow never stopped growing with technology; it continued to develop as it does today. Some of the changes were subtle; some changes changed the lifestyle of a country’s society due to its successful effectiveness in battles.

Prehistoric archery is particularly hard to document, the only real evidence is a few arrowheads found in Egypt which date to before 25,000 B.C. The difficultly in determining the design of the bow and arrow is due to the fact that a bow nearing the end of its usefulness was either burned, or shaped into another tool. There have been, however, hieroglyphics which have been found on walls chiseled into the stone. The images depict which what looks to be an archer from 7,500 B. C. 

The years from 9,000-6,000 B.C. show a steady development of the long bow. “Bows are found in Denmark that date from approx. 8,000 - 6,000 BC. These bows are one piece made from yew or elm and are 'tillered'. (Even amount of bend on top and bottom limbs)” (Graeme). The fact that these bows were tillered describes a prominent display of knowledge and increase in the technology of the bow and arrow. Arrow flight progressed to be remarkably more steady and repeatable. Innovations such as these are what gave archers in battles the edge over their enemies; any type of edge an army had over another was sometimes the contributing factor to victory.

A 5,300 year old archer, Otzi, as he was named, displays a large amount of evidence, and has brought out many historical facts which were not previously known. 

Otzi was, without doubt, an experienced man of the Alps. It was his home. His equipment proves he knew what he was doing. His wooden pack frame, with well-made string support cords and a fur pack sack, served the same function as today’s models. He carried a copper ax with a head less than four inches wide, possibly used in bowmaking, the handle is the only known shaft made of yew wood. Carefully worked with a high degree of skill, the handle was designed for strength...The copper ax upsets prehistoric dating, for it precedes the so-called Copper Age, altering previous scientific deductions (Falda 63).

The discovery of this ancient man is, in itself, a fascinating story. Led by coincidence, a couple, Erika and Helmut Simon, was hiking, while on vacation, in the Alps as they do every year. “Helmut reported ‘from a distance of 8 or 10 meters we suddenly saw something brown sticking out of the ice.’ They thought it was rubbish or a large doll, until Erika realized it was a man. They had found Otzi. Helmut snapped a photograph with the last frame of film in his camera” (Falda 61). The body of Otzi was, for a 5,300 year old carcass, in extremely remarkable condition. His eye balls were still able to be seen, and due to the ice, were very well preserved. There was also a distinct hole in Otzi’s head. The bone fragment is thought, by scientists, to have been surgically removed, perhaps to reduce pressure, such as the pressure from a headache.

From 1200-700 B.C., we can notice the way in which archers were respected. The Assyrians protected their archers while ridding on a chariot. The charioteer would hold a shield in front of the archer, so if the archer were fired upon, he would be safe. It wasn’t long after this era, that technology began to have a much stronger impact on the development of archery. A reflex was added to the limbs of the bow, this is to say that instead of having a straight “stick” bow, the tips were pointed forward. It was found that with a recurve design, the bow held more potential energy with the same amount of draw weight. At first, it is easy to misunderstand the importance this played for the usefulness of the bow and arrow. Today, there are many scientific equations, as well as computer programs which determine the trajectory of an arrow. These formulas determine the amount of foot pounds put on an arrow which are determined by the amount of weight of which the arrow consists, with the amount of draw, compared to the composition of the bow itself. In short, a bow could only be so strong for an archer to practically use; the stronger the bow is, the more powerful. A heavy arrow will carry more kinetic energy, allowing for easier penetration of armor worn at the time. A light arrow is more accurate, due to the fact that it goes faster, and the trajectory of the arrow would be “flatter”. A flatter trajectory means, if the bow were put into a vice, drawn to a specific point, a lighter arrow wouldn’t fall as soon as a heavy arrow would in a given distance away from the target. The problem with a light arrow is, of course, that it holds less kinetic energy than a heavy arrow, and therefore has a harder time penetrating armor. The reflex to the bow was a necessary addition because a heavy arrow could be fired at faster speeds with more kinetic energy; another “edge” was added to the technology of archery.

Archery is a martial art which is practiced by people of every kind around the entire world. No matter what the reason for practicing the sport of archery, the bow and arrow is an enjoyable, challenging, and effective tool depending on its use. Archery tournaments are common in every continent around the world. Most archers that compete on a high level, national or world, will compete in a specific division and only shoot one style of tournament; archers use equipment specifically designed for their style of shooting. FITA (Federation Internationale De Tir A L’arc), a French based organization, shooting includes thousands of people around the world; there are indoor FITA and outdoor FITA tournaments. During the summer months, outdoor-style shooting takes place. Adult male archers compete at four distances ranging from 30 meters to 90 meters. Shooting during the winter months archers compete at 18 meters shooting a smaller target; the bull’s-eye consists of a small ring approximately the size of the U.S. currency of a dime. Other tournaments which are shot include 3-D and field tournaments; these are quite different from FITA style shooting because there is a set course with targets set up, most commonly in the woods, to simulate hunting. Another difference includes the distance between the archer and the target, it is not uncommon for the distance to be unknown, which requires the archer to judge the distance with no assistance from anything except experience.

One of the most widely growing recreational sports is, in fact, bowhunting. It is also a major contributor to the condition of Michigan’s economy. “Deer hunting in Michigan is big business. An expected 775,000 individuals will purchase at least one deer license in 2004 and spend more than $500 million for food, lodging, transportation, and equipment to pursue deer in Michigan” (Clute). 

In times of war, the bow and arrow has been used as an effective tool to defeat the enemy. From the earliest of times, since the bow has been practically used, to the wars which have, in contrast to the history of the world, recently been fought, the bow and arrow show to be a useful piece of equipment. Older uses of the bow in battles are quite different from today’s uses. Mass numbers of archers were used in battles throughout history, recently, however, only a select few are needed.

During World War I, World War II and the Korean War, the bow and arrows were used as a weapon of war. This seems preposterous in the atomic age, but it is true. Some military missions call for killing people very quietly. There are not too many ways to do this, especially from a distance. Expert archers are trained for sniper duties, reconnaissance work and sabotage by the military. Special arrows are made for demolition work, killing hemorrhage and by impact. Marines train men for this type of activity in their reconnaissance companies, and the army trains special Ranger groups in the ancient arts of killing human beings silently. An arrow at short range has greater penetrating power potential than a .45 caliber bullet and an archer has a better chance of surviving such a mission than a man who kills with a noisy pistol (McKinney 53).

The bow and arrow has shaped the way in which we live today. It has been physically changing though the ages to suit the conditions with which it was to be used. My passion for this remarkable piece of equipment interests me to study its history; with knowing its history, my goal is to look into the future of the bow and arrow. There is no other design of equipment which has continued from the beginnings of known history, and survived to be such an influential part of thousands of people’s lives in today’s world. “Some experts speculate that Neanderthal man had a crude method of propelling small spears with a string and bent stick 100,000 years ago. Cave paintings and archeological artifacts show that archery had become popular by 13,000 B.C.” (Swan). No other piece of equipment can be compared to the bow and arrow; through the works of human minds and hands, the bow and arrow has adapted to its environment to be one of the most useful pieces of equipment. Today’s bows are built with extreme amounts of technology, aluminum risers (handle portion), composite limbs (provides energy), hybrid cams (utilizes angles and propels string as fast as possible), and the string itself has become to be as light and fast as possible. “Today, archery is becoming popular again, both for target shooting and hunting. The National Field Archery Association says that there are over nine million archers in the U.S., over three million of whom hunt with bow and arrow” (Swan). Some may ask how such a simple tool, a stick, string, and an arrow, has become to be so popular. The answer to that is simple, the rush and enjoyment which launching an arrow and seeing it hit your mark provides, will never loose interest in the human mind. I am not a perfect archer, which is why it is such an enjoyable recreation for me. My passion in archery is continuously refueled with the urge of striving to do better. The bow and arrow is and has been a tool for survival, warfare, and recreation, which will, with no doubt, continue to develop with technology all throughout human existence.


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

*And finally my bibilography*

Adams, Mark. “History of Archery in Berkhamsted.” Archery History, January 2001. 19 September 2004 <www.bowmen.berkhamsted.net/History/Before_1950/before_1950.html>.



Biesbrouck, Michael Van. “Archery History.” Archery History, December 1993. 19 September 2004 <www.tardis/archery/faq/history.com.htm>.



Billenness, Clive. “History of Archery.” History of Archery, October 1998. 15 September 2004 <www.pages.britishlybrary.net/thirskbower/history.htm>. 



Blain, Rebecca. “The Evolution of Man- The History of Hunting.” Hunting and Archery, February 2003. 19 September 2004 <www.discount-hunting-supplies-and-tips.com/hunting-history.html>. 



Brisse, Tom. “History of Archery.” History of Archery, 2000. 18 September 2004 <www.strictlybowhunting.com/Anov01issue/history_of_archery.htm>. 



Clute, Rodney. Michigan Department of Natural Resources. Statewide Deer Hunting Forecast Announced. 2004. 25 November 2004. < http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--101301--,00.html>. 



Deem, James. “The World of Otzi.” The World of Otzi, March 2003. 20 September 2004 <www.mummytombs.com/mummylocator/featured/otzi.news.htm>. 

Elmy, Douglas “The Society of Archer-Antiquaries” Hon. Secretary. August 2002. 18 September 2004 <www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/saa/saaflder.html>. 


Falda, Sam. “Traditional Archery.” Mechanicsburg, PA: Library of congress cataloging-in-publication Data, 1999.


Graeme, Jeffrey. “A Brief History of Archery.” Ancient Archers in the Past, 2004. 20 September 2004 <http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/history.htm >.



Grey, Olaf. “Some Archery History” Some Archery History, June 2004. 19 September 2004 
<www.sca.4th.com/alderford/node/view/257>.



Harris, Mark S. “Archery” Lord Stefan li Rous. December 2002. 19 September 2004 <www.florilegium.org/files/ARCHERY-FAQ/archery-FAQ.html>. 



Jeff, Warning. “History of Archery.” Archery History, October 2002. 19 September 2004 

<www.hickoksprots.com/history/archery.shtm#hisrl>.



Lepis, Jack. “The League of David.” Philistines, August 2004. 20 September 2004 <http://www.davidsbundler.typepad.com/theleagueofdavid/history>. 


Masson, Ray. “History Pages.” Scottish Archery, May 1994. 17th September 2004 <www.scottisharchery.org.uk/history/part1.shtml>.



McKinney, Wayne C. “Archery.” Dubuque, Iowa: WM. C. Brown Company Publishers, 1966.



Morris, Allen. “Archery Deer Hunting History.” Archery History, November 1997. 19 September 2004 

<www.mosportsmen.com/history/deer/archery50.htm>.



Neil, James. “Otzi, the 5,300 year old Ice Man.” Human Evolution, September 2003. 20 September 2004 <www.wilderdom.com/evolution/OtziIcemanAlpsPictures.htm>. 



Picard, Oliver. “History of Archery-General.” Medieval Archery, April 2003. 14 September 2004 <www.ping.be/olivier_picard/history>. 



Picard, Oliver. “Archery in Ancient Egypt.” Archery History, March 2000. 16 September 2004 <www.scottisharchery.org.uk/history/part1.shtml>. 


Stables, Carmen. “a Detailed History of Archery Over the Centuries.” A detailed history of Archery over the Centuries, 2003. 20 September 2004 
<www.carmanstables.co.uk/archery/pages/history.asp>.


Swan, James A. Ph.D. “The History and Art of Archery.” The History and Art of Archery, March 2001. 26 November 2004 <http://www.catholicexchange.com/vm/index.asp?vm_id=2&art_id=1772>. 



Ugur, Erdener “European & Mediterranean Archery Union History.” EMAU Turkey Olympic Committee, January 2003. 14 September 2004 <www.emau.org/60,European_Mediterranean_Archery_Union_History_Engl.html>. 



1 of 16 


Include original text in reply.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Archery History*

GREAT JOB............you did a marvelous job of the paper. One thing I did not pick up, maybe I missed it, is it is mentioned in the Bible in many places. The Bible, the foundation of the Christian faith tells us in many places of many archers and hunters. Yahweh the God of the Jews and Christians tells us what animals we can eat and harvest and even how HE created them for man to eat....To all beleivers in Christ.........He even ate meat. Paul,the author of many NT books even said, He was hungry and had to go "kill something to eat." 
Nimrod in Genesis was a "mighty hunter" and the Ot tells us to be like a "Silver arrow in Gods quiver."


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, I guess that never crossed my mind, it should have though. It's a Catholic school, and I'm Catholic. I know exactly which ones I would have used, like Genesis 9:3. Thats probaly my favorite, its literally proof from God that contradicts animal rights activists. God gave us the right to ethically harvest his creatures. And also when 

Sebastian commanded a company of the Preatorian Guard for the Roman Emperor, Diocletian. After his secret belief in Christianity was revealed, he refused to renounce his faith. The emperor ordered that he be bound to a stake and shot to death with arrows. He was left for dead after several arrows, but a friend discovered that he was still alive and nursed him back to health. Later he proclaimed his Faith from the steps of the Emperor's Palace.
The guards were ordered to beat him to death with clubs and his body was thrown in the sewer. His body was recovered by friends and buried in the catacombs.

I got that from century archers, "for the record", that really would have been a good one to use. Oh well, mabye ill edit my paper for myself. 

Your right though, Toxo, it would have been a good addition to my paper. 

>Eric


----------



## oheck (Jan 29, 2004)

*Great*


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good report Eric nice job man. But, One thing I would also add if it was me would a little about some pre-archery like the atlatles for instance. just trying to add a little help.


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah, that would have been a real nice intro, but i was limited to 2000 words, and I think I came out to 2,047 words, wich was fine. I really could have kept going on forever on the topic, archery covers so much of a time peroid. 

Im expecting my grade sometime in January, hopefully my teacher likes it as much as ya'll seem to like it. 

gota split, its finals week, I just took my english final today! oo fun  only five more to go!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

An excellent paper young man! Excellent just the way it is. Obviously with a sport, and way of life as old as archery you could probably write a tome on it but in 2000 words your was excellent and thought provoking. 

By the way did you get your grade yet?


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

wow, thankyou again for the complements on the paper, it sure is reassuring. I have not recieved my grade yet, probably in a few weeks ill have it. He has nearly a hundred of these to correct, so im not certain when exactly we will recieve them. 

>Eric


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

*I finally got my grade back for the paper*

For whomever asked, I finally have my grade back on the assignment. On my sentence outline (first post) I recieved an A-. On the body of my paper, I recieved an A- again, along with my biblography, another A-. Im pretty happy with the grade. It was worth 20% of my third quarter grade, so at least im off to a good start for the semester.


----------



## dahayseed (Feb 8, 2003)

Many times a teacher will give a lower grade to a student because he or she knows the potential of the student. An A- doesn't change your grade from an A but rather makes you the student try harder to achieve his or her best. From what I have seen here you are an A student but an A- forces you to push yourself harder. Always do your best and you will never need to worry about the grade. Congratulations on the grade, good job on the paper. I'm sure you learned a lot as did we here on A/T.


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, I seem like an A student!? thats pretty cool to hear, but the truth is, I'm barely a B student. Dont get me wrong, at public schools, in my grade school, I got 4.0's, but now Its a different story at a private Catholic high school. Many say that college is not too big of a challange after attending this school. I sure hope so. LOL. Otherwise I dont know what I'd do. I sure learned alot researching this topic and I'm glad to hear that others had as well.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrads on the paper dude.


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

very nice paper. lots of info GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Eric:
I happen to know a bit about the earlier history of the bow, mainly than the literature is rather scarce. I think the quality and depth of your research is exceptional, well beyond what would be the norm for a short high school paper. But perhaps your teacher wasn't aware of that. Never mind, grades are of little importance, or accuracy, as a measure of personal development. And schools don't educate us, we must educate ourselves. I believe you made a fine long step in your personal development, beyond A level, and beyond high school level.
And may I welcome you to the very ancient and honorable brotherhood of bowmen, archers. I hope you will keep us informed of your development as an archer and a man. Best wishes to you. Longbowguy.


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I have to say, that it certainly is reassuring to have this feedback my paper; it's much different to be coming from this number of fellow archers that actually _know _ something about what they are reading. Don't get me wrong, my teacher is a pretty smart guy, he certainly found a number of gramatical errors in my paper. His A-, as he scored me, was great, especially compared to the rest of the students, but I find the feed back from you all to be better, and I thank you. Hopefully this thread will encourage other students to try something similiar to what I attempted. 

Bell run, time for class, .....

>Eric


----------



## DONR (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrads young man! I have learned some things about archery by your fine work. Keep it up.


----------



## Toxophilite Phi (Sep 15, 2002)

Good job ,Eric. Yes it is an exceptional paper. Having known about everything you wrote about already, I still found it fascinating. Archery ,no matter the form be it weapon of war, survival tool or recreational equipment, is a exciting topic. Keep flinging the shafts and don't ever loose your passion to watch a feathered shaft sail through the air to the intended target. You, my friend , are welcome to the fraternity. Enjoy this "Sport of Kings".


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Grerat job*

Toxophilite had it right about a lot. But rhen again hindsight is always just that. Using the word or title Toxophilite is where I derived my handle from many years ago. I aam a student of archery myself. But I have limited myself to middle ages( 500-1600 AD) archery. My favorite topic is Robin Hood AKA Robert Hod............that was found in a vault of a an old run down falling a apart Brtiish castle in the last 25 years or so. Where the ancient fragile manuscript said," Robert Hod, fugutivus" What is intriguing to me t is where the clothyard shaft came from and also how the term "point blanc" came from.......French archery.........and the major battles of Arthur...who was real and also of the major battles of the French and English confrontations that went on for centuries. Also how the English won one in the rain because the French forgot to wax their strings.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Great Job.


----------



## Phil (Mar 18, 2003)

*Eric* 
Living on the edge of Sherwood Forest, as I do , It's wonderful to see a young man tackle as difficult a subject as the history of archery. Your dissertation was accurate , covered all the salient point of archery , but more importantly, it was readable. 
Congratulations


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

Thankyou for the replies.

I'm glad it was readable, if it wasnt readable, like a college paper, I probably would have gotten an A or an F, whether he thought I wrote it or not. LOL. Anyways I did my best for a composition in the middle of hunting season......(don't people know that thats a bad time?) -I can't be complaining about this past season though-

Thanks again, 

Eric


----------

